# 2.5 Gallon Heater?



## BettaK (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, I have a 2.5 Gallon tank that does not have a heater. I'm going to buy a heater tomorrow but I don't know which wattage I should get. I don't want to get a heater for a 10/20 gallon. Thank you!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I use the Marina 10W (from Petsmart) for my 2.5 gal tanks and it keeps them at 78


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> I use the Marina 10W (from Petsmart) for my 2.5 gal tanks and it keeps them at 78


are you talking about this one?: 
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/3258/ppets7623667dt.jpghttp://img641.imageshack.us/img641/3258/ppets7623667dt.jpghttp://img641.imageshack.us/img641/3258/ppets7623667dt.jpg









i bought this one a little over two months ago for my betta (i also have a 2.5 gallon tank), and i thought it looked very sleek, so i wanted to try it out.

so, i brought it home, followed the instructions, then i plugged it in. i waited about 30 minutes, and it didn't even turn on. i decided to unplug it, wait another 30 minutes and then i plugged it back in. waited about an hour, and it didn't even turn on. 

i decided to leave it plugged in during the night, and in the morning there was still nothing. the next day, i returned it. i'm thinking maybe i just got a faulty one, so i'm not sure why it didn't work. :/

i've heard this one works wonders, plus it's cheap!:
http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311897674&sr=8-1

i plan to buy that one eventually, since i don't need a heater at the moment. my betta's water is a constant 78-80*.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

submersible mini elite 25w heaters work well for the 2.5g, same for a 1g tank.


----------



## BettaK (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I'll be sure to get a heater for my Betta!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

it looks like 1 out of my 4 of those types of heaters is not working. bummer


----------



## BettaK (Aug 17, 2011)

That's okay. I'm going to 2 different pet shops so I'll get the best deal! Thank you


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

BettaK said:


> That's okay. I'm going to 2 different pet shops so I'll get the best deal! Thank you


I have had a lot of trouble finding a low wattage adjustable heater in the stores. Here's another link for you if you decide to order on line:

http://www.kensfish.com/hagen-elite-submersible-heaters.html

While that link is for the the hagen mini elite, that site carries a large variety of heaters.

Kumi


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

25w always worked well for me.


----------



## cgchad (Aug 4, 2011)

I have that same heater. 
With the light on most of the day, the temp rarely is low enough for it to come on. The light on my tank keeps it closer to 80.
When it does come on, the light on that heater is very dim and often hard to see.

So do you have a thermometer in your tank already? If so was it lower than 77? It needs to be that low to come on and raise temp back up.
If you don't have a thermometer, you really should consider one. That is really the only way to know if something is amiss.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I just have one of those under gravel heaters that only heat the water up about 5 degrees for a 5 gallon tank. It works nicely for warmer houses.


----------

